# Cockapoo puppy ears - inflammation?



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

Hugo is 4 months old, has had bad ears twice now and been given Canural drops both times. 

I thought the issue was sorted but again one of his ears has inflamed according to the vets so he’s back on these drops for a third time. 

Vet mentioned it could be an allergy but I’ve yet to have a swan test. 

Has anyone else has any inner ear inflammation issues? 

He was wining so bad on Boxing Day that I took him to the emergency vet for drops, this time it’s his other ear with inflammation


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think Dexy's had any inflammation, but he does scratch at them from time to time. I've asked the vets about it a few times now and they just seem to shrug & say they seem fine and that it's kinda normal for dogs with floppy ears to have a bit of a smell to them.

I use Pro Pooch ear cleaner on Dexy twice a week, he has quite pongy ears & it helps keep them clean & the smell down. I can recommend buying a cleaner & using it once / twice weekly to help keep infections minimal 
Also, when we bath Dexter, I tie a hair scrunchie around his ears on the top of his head to air them out properly to dry. Apparently leaving them damp to dry slowly can cause all sorts. He doesn't seem to mind too much!


----------



## Snoyl (Sep 12, 2017)

Good idea drying them out with a scrunchie.

Maybe this is something I should try when he gets wet after walks and baths!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We’ve had spaniels before with bad ears, one quite seriously. Their ears are much worse than cockapoo ears, well... I guess unless you have a poo with more spaniel ears 

Lucky has had 1 infection, red and inflamed, hot to the touch. A course of antibiotic drops and cleaning sorted it out in a week.


----------

